# Available 9.5V plow in North NJ



## Countryboy43 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a 9.5 V plow available as a sub in Sussex County and Northern NJ area. Please let me know if you are in need of this truck.

Thanks


----------



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

We have some spots available in Northern NJ. Fill out our application online @ www.xtremesnowpros.com/subcontractorform.cfm


----------



## Countryboy43 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Xtreme...just filled it out!


----------

